# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  FOTOKSINA, ky emer i tmerrshem.

## Brari

Dashuria helmon me fotoksine.

Berat-Nje histori dashurie helmon nje 22-vjecare. Edlira Shehu ka tentuar t'i jape fund jetes duke pire fotoksine. Arsyet qe e cuan ne kete hap tragjik ishin se familja e saj nuk mund ta pranonte te dashurin te cilit ajo i kishte dhene fjalen. Ngjarja ka ndodhur ne fshatin Pobrat, ne komunen e Kutallise, 20 km larg qytetit te Beratit. Dy te rinjte nga ky fshat dashuroheshin prej me se nje viti. Djali pasi kishte marre garancine nga vajza 22-vjecare Edlira Shehu eshte siguruar per dashurine. Pas nje viti familja Shehu e ka prishur kete lidhje dashurie. Burime te policise bejne te ditur se rreth ores 10.00, kur Shehu me sa duket nuk i ka perballuar dot shqetesimet e dashurise, si dhe qortimet e ashpra te familjes. Duke shfrytezuar edhe largimin e familjarve nga shtepia, ajo ka shkuar ne dhome dhe ka tentuar te vrase veten, duke pire fotoksine. Burimet e policise bejne te ditur se 22-vjecarja Shehu kishte kohe qe rrinte e vetmuar dhe shume e shqetesuar. Ne momentin e helmimit ne shtepi ka shkuar e ema dhe ne momentin e hyrjes ne shtepi ajo ka gjetur te vetehelmuar vajzen e saj, Edlira. Ndihma e shpejte qe ka dhene familja per ne spitalin rajonal te Beratit ka bere te mundur shpetimin e jetes se saj. Tani vajza eshte ne gjendje kome. Nga hetimet paraprake si dhe nga keqyrja e vendit te ngjarjes e theniet e deshmitareve dhe personave te familjes si dhe nga ekspertiza e mjekut ligjor, vajza eshte vetehelmuar nga shqetesimet e dashurise 1-vjecare. 22-vjecarja eshte viktima e dyte brenda 5 diteve ne prefekturen e Beratit.

D.Xhelili

----------

Gati cdo dite ne Shqiperi vethelmohet nji femer me FOTOKSINE.
Kjo nuk eshte pralle por e vertete.
Fotoksina qenka nji helm kundert MIUT.
A nuk mundet qeveria te izoloje ca kohe kte helm vdekje prures?
A mund te bejne dicka mjeksia e psikologet ne vecanti per te parandaluar kte masaker qe po ndodh per dite ne Shqiperi????

Vetem muajt e fundit jane mbi 150 raste vet helmimi nga femrat ne Zonat Elbasan, Lushnje, Fier e Berat.

----------


## gjithcka asgje

nuk e di Brari po sidomos ELBASANI ka  nr me te larte...

nuk di nese nje dashuri  e mos aprovuar eshte vetem maja e aisbergut te Hemingueit dhe  problemet e tera socialo-ekonomike-shoqerore-politike etc etc ne SHqiperi  jane pikerisht shkaku qe keta "njerez kurajoze"perpiqen ti bejne sfide JETES me ane te VDEKJES

----------


## Prototype

huah sa turp ........


eshte nje  shprehje qe sa me shume ta mbash mbyllur e te izoluar nje person aq me keq do te sillet ai /ajo ........

----------


## Bledari

Para nje viti ne qofte se mos te gaboj ishin nje cift te dashuruarish qe i gjith durresi i kishin zili un personalisht nuk i njihja por prinderit e mi po njihnin prinderit e tyre nejse  ato ishin nje cift shum i bukur fat keqesisht nuk i mbaj men emrat e tyre  :i ngrysur: , keto te dy si u fejuan bashk me dashuri e donin aq shum njeri tjetrin se nuk benin asgje pa njeri tjetrin por nje dit Marte ket djali e vrasin ne darket von nga ora 22:30 e naten pa asnje shkak edhe akoma shkaku nuk eshte gjetur perse e kane vrare  :i ngrysur:  po mbas c'a kohesh vajza helmon veten duke i dhene edhe ajo fund jetes se vet sepse jeta asaj nuk kishte me kuptim me ate djalin qe dashuronte me gjith shpirt sa ajo i dha fund edhe jetes se vet per dashuri  :i ngrysur: .
*A NUK JU DUKET SI NJE PERRALE KJO HISTORI POR C'EDO QE NUK ESHTE*
Ne qofte se dashuria eshte aq e forte si per djalin si per vajze atehere ato te 2 per dashurine qe kane ndaj njeri tjetri sakrifikojne gjithcka.
Tani t'ju bej un nje pytje ne qofte se me lejohet.
JU DO TA SAKRIFIKONIT VETEN PER DASHURIN?

----------


## BlondiE_18

qyqja cbehet keshtu...

----------


## DHELPRA-DINAKE

sa te trash kta prinderit....gjynah cupa dashurohet ata e bejn te vrasi veten per kapricon e tyre...nje zot e di ca mendojn dhe shumica e ketyre vethelmimeve ka ndodhur ne fshatra ku njerezit jan akoma me te shkuaren...shum keq me vjen

----------

